# Ranking skiff manufacturers



## Finn Maccumhail

Based on the value I see commanded on used skiffs it seems almost everybody holds up Hells Bay as the gold standard (lump Chittum Skiffs in w/ HB due to Hal's past with HB) but what are the thoughts & perhaps how you rank some of the other names out there today.

Say comparing/ranking: Hells Bay, Maverick/Hewes, East Cape, and Beavertail what are the various thoughts?

Any other skiffs that should be put into the mix? Maybe keep it to manufacturers currently operating.


----------



## 6wt

Perhaps we should add: and with the warranty, ability, and history of standing behind their product.

As a side note from a newbie - i have been calling various manufacturers and am amazed, ie. rather appalled, at the lack of follow-up and amount of effort required to actually get a response from them.


----------



## topnative2

Egret.


----------



## jmrodandgun

I've only had personal experience with Ankona. They are some of the nicest people I've ever dealt with. Great folks over there at Ankona. I have a friend with an East cape he bought second hand and while I haven't been present for any of his conversations with East Cape, he speaks very highly of them. Apparently they have gone above and beyond what he considers reasonable to help him out with a few little things the previous owner neglected. 

For what it's worth, I know Beaver tail will not sell you a bare hull to rig yourself. ¯\_([ch12484])_/¯ 

Anyone who puts their personal cell phone number on the interwebz is a good in my book. I'll give the nod to East Cape for that one.


----------



## 4991

1. Hell's Bay
2. Hell's Bay
3. Hell's Bay
4. Hell's Bay
5. Hell's Bay


----------



## floridascuba

been more than pleased with my East Cape.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

I haven't fished out of an Ankona but I hear good things and know a couple guys who have them.

My experience in Hells Bays is that they're top notch. Same with the couple East Cape I've fished out of. Beavertail, only fished out of the older hulls- both had the SC and the sponsons. Good boat but definitely a bit squatty and the ride was considerably "sportier" than comparable Hells Bays I've been in when running rough water.

Only been in a Maverick once and that was in ice cream conditions but it was a very nice rig.


----------



## acraft1720

Also might consider build time with any survey of builders. Some can deliver within a promised time period better than others and it makes a big difference when buying or selling another boat or if you depend on your skiff to make a living.


----------



## Palmetto3584

Here are my thoughts on the subject. I look at manufacturers in tiers. You can argue which manufacturer is better within each tier but it is harder to argue between different manufacturers in different tiers. My list includes manufacturers that are currently in production. I don't have every manufacturer included in my list because I don't know enough about certain builders to include them.

Tier 1- the premium builders- usually custom builders or high end production builders- excellent fit and finish
Chittum Skiffs
Hells Bay
East Cape
Dolphin
Maverick

Tier 2- production builders- good quality fit and finish but not up to par with Tier 1 builders
Hewes
Beavertail
Action Craft
Ankona

Tier 3- entry level skiffs- base level fit and finish
Mitzi Skiffs
IPB
Sun Dancer
Most large production boat companies (Sea Fox, Scout, etc)

By the way, I'm sure some people will raise hell about my list. They'll say "I can't believe you put Beavertail in Tier 2, it's just as good as any Hells Bay ever built!" Or "I own a Mitzi and it's just as nice as my buddy's Hewes!" Maybe these people are right and I'm wrong. I'm just going on my perception on fishing and riding on some of these boats, seeing them in person, or talking to people who have had experice with them. These are just my opinions.


----------



## TampaFlyGirl

> Here are my thoughts on the subject. I look at manufacturers in tiers. You can argue which manufacturer is better within each tier but it is harder to argue between different manufacturers in different tiers. My list includes manufacturers that are currently in production. I don't have every manufacturer included in my list because I don't know enough about certain builders to include them.
> 
> Tier 1- the premium builders- usually custom builders or high end production builders- excellent fit and finish
> Chittum Skiffs
> Hells Bay
> East Cape
> Dolphin
> Maverick
> 
> Tier 2- production builders- good quality fit and finish but not up to par with Tier 1 builders
> Hewes
> Beavertail
> Action Craft
> Ankona
> 
> Tier 3- entry level skiffs- base level fit and finish
> Mitzi Skiffs
> IPB
> Sun Dancer
> Most large production boat companies (Sea Fox, Scout, etc)
> 
> By the way, I'm sure some people will raise hell about my list. They'll say "I can't believe you put Beavertail in Tier 2, it's just as good as any Hells Bay ever built!" Or "I own a Mitzi and it's just as nice as my buddy's Hewes!" Maybe these people are right and I'm wrong. I'm just going on my perception on fishing and riding on some of these boats, seeing them in person, or talking to people who have had experice with them. These are just my opinions.


I will only speak on the two boat manufacturers that I have owned...Ankona and Beavertail, because I know a significant amount about both...I completely respect your opinion and agree with almost 100% of what you've said but one of two things should change on this list: either Beavertail should move to tier 1, because I honestly believe their skiffs perform just as well as HB and Maverick and fit/finish IS on par, especially since Liz and Will took over. They are similarly valued as well. I know you predicted someone would say that, but I have been on HBs and Mavericks and fished multiple times out of them, so I feel like I can make a well informed comparison...OR simply put, the list needs to be based on price. I love both manufacturers and support both of them but they are not in the same class in terms of price, so it's hard to compare them.


----------



## Shadowcast

The original poster started this based on the value of used skiffs and asked for a ranking.  What is this ranking based on? Looks only? Everything seems to be going based on fit and finish.  It was mentioned that some other parameters should be included in a "ranking"... which will be a never ending debate.  

I know I am partial because I work for Ankona but I will say this:  If I had $35K+ to spend on a skiff.... I would have probably purchased a Hell's Bay.  I love them.  They are gorgeous.  Chris and Wendy are great people and have contributed huge back to the angling community. I fell in love with them when Hal gave me a personal tour of the facility back in 2000.  But I don't have $35K+ to spend on a skiff.  With the exception of the Marquesa and the Neptune (because they take bigger HP), the Ankona skiffs are comparable at a fraction of the cost.... for a little less than an HB, you have ECC and BT.  My Native can do anything a Whipray can do.... and I LOVE Whiprays.  The Cayenne is comparable to the Professional or the Biscayne in performance.... the ShadowCast 18 can compare to a Glades Skiff in performance.  Nothing compares to that little Skate. I love that thing and wish it and the Devilray were still produced.  But again... at a fraction of the cost.... but if you have the means and the desire for a HB....by all means go for it! 

I consider Kevin Fenn a friend and have know him since the beginning of ECC.  I love and admire his passion for his product. The Caimen is one of my favorite all time skiffs.  I am super impressed with the product that Beavertail is putting out.  Will and Liz are knocking out of the park.  I love the Strike!  

The consumer's choice for a skiff is different for each person.  But at the end, it comes down to brass tax....MONEY. What you can and cannot afford.... what opportunity costs are you willing to live with.... and within those costs fall your performance, fit and finish, after sale relationships, etc.

To rank skiff companies is impossible.  There is no concrete saber-metrics that can evaluate skiff companies in a concrete ranking system.  It would be like ranking college football teams.  You will never get it right.  The only concrete statistic you could rank is number of boats sold.  Even then, you have to consider the size of the company, number of molds, employees, etc.  It comes down to personal opinion, preference, and budget.  PERIOD.

Again... it may be fun to play College Gameday with ranking skiffs on this forum... but in the end it is impossible.


----------



## pt448

As stated so well above, these rankings really serve no practicale purpose.  There are too many variables involved and everyone's personal preferences are different.  However, just as with college footbal its fun to debate/discuss/argue who's better; so here goes:

Fancy skiffs:
1. HB/Chittum/Gordon/and the soon to be released skiff from Islamorada Boatworks designed by Chris Morejohn and built by Tom Gordon
2. ECC/Beavertail
3. Yellowfin/Bohemian
4. Maverick

Small shop/custom builds:
1. Ankona/Salt Marsh
2. Spear/Skull Island
3. Towee
4. Skimmer

Production skiffs:
1. Mitzi
2. IPB
3. Spyder
4. Carolina/various aluminum manufacturers

Flats boats:
1. Hewes/Shipoke
2. Sterling
3. Action craft/Scout
4. Mako/Sea chaser

JMHO, but I've owned a flat boat(jon) and a CS J16 and looked at lots of pictures of all the rest on the internet, so I'm pretty qualified  :-?

I know some people don't like these kind of threads, but I think this one has potential to be very entertaining (and long) ;D


----------



## kwipp

> The original poster started this based on the value of used skiffs and asked for a ranking.  What is this ranking based on? Looks only? Everything seems to be going based on fit and finish.  It was mentioned that some other parameters should be included in a "ranking"... which will be a never ending debate.
> 
> I know I am partial because I work for Ankona but I will say this:  If I had $35K+ to spend on a skiff.... I would have probably purchased a Hell's Bay.  I love them.  They are gorgeous.  Chris and Wendy are great people and have contributed huge back to the angling community. I fell in love with them when Hal gave me a personal tour of the facility back in 2000.  But I don't have $35K+ to spend on a skiff.  With the exception of the Marquesa and the Neptune (because they take bigger HP), the Ankona skiffs are comparable at a fraction of the cost.... for a little less than an HB, you have ECC and BT.  My Native can do anything a Whipray can do.... and I LOVE Whiprays.  The Cayenne is comparable to the Professional or the Biscayne in performance.... the ShadowCast 18 can compare to a Glades Skiff in performance.  Nothing compares to that little Skate. I love that thing and wish it and the Devilray were still produced.  But again... at a fraction of the cost.... but if you have the means and the desire for a HB....by all means go for it!
> 
> I consider Kevin Fenn a friend and have know him since the beginning of ECC.  I love and admire his passion for his product. The Caimen is one of my favorite all time skiffs.  I am super impressed with the product that Beavertail is putting out.  Will and Liz are knocking out of the park.  I love the Strike!
> 
> The consumer's choice for a skiff is different for each person.  But at the end, it comes down to brass tax....MONEY. What you can and cannot afford.... what opportunity costs are you willing to live with.... and within those costs fall your performance, fit and finish, after sale relationships, etc.
> 
> To rank skiff companies is impossible.  There is no concrete saber-metrics that can evaluate skiff companies in a concrete ranking system.  It would be like ranking college football teams.  You will never get it right.  The only concrete statistic you could rank is number of boats sold.  Even then, you have to consider the size of the company, number of molds, employees, etc.  It comes down to personal opinion, preference, and budget.  PERIOD.
> 
> Again... it may be fun to play College Gameday with ranking skiffs on this forum... but in the end it is impossible.



I think you hit the nail on the head with this post.


----------



## Otterdog

As Shadowcast pointed out what do people base their opinion. In my line of work we use objective findings, things that are factual and reproducible.
It you grouped like skiffs with like skiffs: lenght, HP, dradt, construction and materials, number of anglers in the boat and then looked at performance and price it would be an interesting read.
Lets just say you take five boats stating they have an advertised draft of 5" with gear and anglers. Take those five boats float them with the same gear, same two anglers, same fule load and look at your results. If two boats drafted 5" with the same load then you would basically have compared apples with apples, lets say a Mac with a Mac. The boat that drafts 5.5" might be a Mac.and a Granny smith. Now if you have an advertised 5" draft but drafts 6.5 you may have apples and an orange. 
I don't need to go down the line with more. Factual data that one can reproduced are very appealing to all shoping for a specialty boat, especially of us that are new to the lifestyle. What a MF publishes may not be representative of what you find maybe because the hull was empty vs having gear and anglers. Because someone owns a HB, BT or any other boat is irrelevant but sharing your boats performance is. I also have to side on customer service.Customer service will build loyalty as well a feeling of self confidence in your boat because the managemen stands behind their product.


----------



## RonBari

Into our third year on an Ankona SUV-17 CC. Leaving in a few minutes on yet another adventure. I'll let you know when we get back if I still think it's by far the best value.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

I have this Florida Custom Skiff since 1987 : Hoog Hornet 16'-8" x 6'-0" w/Yamaha 90 Hydrotec modded. Excellent Ride/Speed/great bottom design/good draft 8"-9".

Own this Florida Skiff Since 2012, 1997 Shipoke 18' x 7' : 150 Merc EFI 2.5 light mod. Best ride/good speed/good bottom/fair draft 10"-12", very stable, very good rough water.

Own this Florida Skiff Since 2014 April, 2014 Spear Glade X Prototype : 17'-6" x 6'-0" : 25 Yamaha Hydrotec Modded, great speed, great draft sub 6", great poling, ride is good inshore bayous and protected waters.

Florida Custom Boat Builders have the skills and technology to produce the best small boats available at a fair price, but you still need to shop for the best values not style and glitz of fads.


----------



## khristopher bourque

Whats every ones thoughts one the 2015 mako 18lts, need a shallow water skiff for louisiana, but also need to reach the Jetties, and have a safe ride.


----------



## DuckNut

khristopher bourque said:


> Whats every ones thoughts one the 2015 mako 18lts, need a shallow water skiff for louisiana, but also need to reach the Jetties, and have a safe ride.


Mako is now owned by Bass Pro Shops and they are solely out for profit...


----------



## khristopher bourque

Ok, thanks.


----------



## Creek Runner

I'm obliviously partial because I own a Hells Bay, but I will tell you why I chose them when I could have purchased any skiff out there as money was not the deciding factor. and I looked at ECC, Chittum, BT, Skull Island, Egret, and Maverick.

1) Re-sale value they hold thier value better than any manufacture our their. By no means am I calling HB an investment as some have stated on here, but they hold their value better than most other skiffs

2) Fit and Finish they produce a skiff at a level that only a few do

3) Performance, what I mean by this is what the boat can do vs what it is promised to do. My Marquesa does exactly what the folks at Hells Bay said it would do, which I rank extremely high, because until you put 30-50hr on your skiff you really don't know what it can or can't do well in my opinion.

4) Service after the sale, which I rate extremely high as my time is valuable and If I need something or something should need to be fixed I want it done with ease.

To add to this I had a small problem with my boat about 2 months ago, which would have put it right at a year old. I text Matt Norman @ Hells Bay (my salesman) told him the issue this was on a Friday, on Monday he drove to Jacksonville picked up my boat, took it to the factory fixed the issue, and repaired a small scratch in the hull (we got oysters up here, and the only real way to know your draft is to try and float over them ) and delivered my boat back to me on that Friday free of charge.

One of my very good friends purchased a new skiff, apporx 4 months before me from one of the other manufactures mentioned on this thread and 1 week after his delv. He had an issue which needed attention and he had to drive his boat back to the factory (2.5hrs one way) to get it fixed and then drive to pick it back up. Same thing approx 6 months later, he had to drive it back and pick it up, both issues (they were different issues) were fixed and their has been no others, so they did a great job on the repairs and I could have understood the 2nd trip to the factory, but that 1st trip (due to knowing the issue) they should have came and got it and brought it back

The only other manufactures that I would have purchased from is Egert and Islamorada boat works but they do not produce a skiff that meets my needs.

Just my .02

Tight lines
Creek


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

I would be happy with just about every boat mentioned! Unfortunately I think micro skiff prices are insane.


----------



## devrep

Matt's a great guy to deal with.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Well the OP asked for a ranking and in the spirit of football season and stirring the pot, here I go.

Top Tier skiffs:
1. Chittum
2. HB (purely to stir the aforementioned pot)
3. ECC
4. Beavertail
5. Yellowfin
6. Maverick

Small shop/custom builds:
1. Ankona
2. Bohemian
3. Bossman
4. Fly Boatworks
5. Skull Island
6. Mi-tide
7. Baycraft
8. Skimmer

Production skiffs:
1. Mitzi
2. IPB
3. Spyder
4. Carolina Skiff

Flats boats:
1. Sterling
2. Scout
3. Hewes
3. Action craft
4. Mako

I ranked the scout pretty high because for my fishing needs/draft/ hp/ ability to hold 5 people/price and proximity of the manufacturer to where I live, the 177 is the way I'm going.


----------



## DangerD

mtoddsolomon said:


> Well the OP asked for a ranking and in the spirit of football season and stirring the pot, here I go.
> 
> Top Tier skiffs:
> 1. Chittum
> 2. HB (purely to stir the aforementioned pot)
> 3. ECC
> 4. Beavertail
> 5. Yellowfin
> 6. Maverick
> 
> Small shop/custom builds:
> 1. Ankona
> 2. Bohemian
> 3. Bossman
> 4. Fly Boatworks
> 5. Skull Island
> 6. Mi-tide
> 7. Baycraft
> 8. Skimmer
> 
> Production skiffs:
> 1. Mitzi
> 2. IPB
> 3. Spyder
> 4. Carolina Skiff
> 
> Flats boats:
> 1. Sterling
> 2. Scout
> 3. Hewes
> 3. Action craft
> 4. Mako
> 
> I ranked the scout pretty high because for my fishing needs/draft/ hp/ ability to hold 5 people/price and proximity of the manufacturer to where I live, the 177 is the way I'm going.


You could probably add Cayo to the Small shop section.


----------



## permitchaser

1 Hewes because they started it
2 HB. To make the snobs happy
3 Maverick. Cause I have their hull


----------



## Blue Zone

No mention of Dragonfly or Willy Roberts?


----------



## nsbsurfer15

iamav123 said:


> I will only speak on the two boat manufacturers that I have owned...Ankona and Beavertail, because I know a significant amount about both...I completely respect your opinion and agree with almost 100% of what you've said but one of two things should change on this list: either Beavertail should move to tier 1, because I honestly believe their skiffs perform just as well as HB and Maverick and fit/finish IS on par, especially since Liz and Will took over. They are similarly valued as well. I know you predicted someone would say that, but I have been on HBs and Mavericks and fished multiple times out of them, so I feel like I can make a well informed comparison...OR simply put, the list needs to be based on price. I love both manufacturers and support both of them but they are not in the same class in terms of price, so it's hard to compare them.


This couldn't be more wrong. Disagree if you want but it shows your inexperience to say that BT is on par with HB, Maverick, or East Cape. I owned a Beavertail and it was hands down the WORST fit and finish for a skiff of it's price. Selling that skiff was one of the best days of my life. Before you write your response just know that I know you have had interactions with people that own BTs with major problems. I can go into detail again about how god awful my Beaverfail was but you can search yourself and find it. Yes, Beavertails are cheaper then other manufacturers but way overpriced for the product delivered. You get what you pay for. I know at least 5 people that have had to take their skiffs back to BT multiple times for repairs on defects (cracking gel, air voids in the gel, center consoles coming loose, the list goes on). Not to mention the Strike poles like a barge and hull slaps about as bad as a Carolina Skiff. Sure its a dry boat, but that is about all it does well, not a bad hull if you spend a lot of time on the trolling motor or staked out. 

Hate seeing all this sunshine pumping going on by fanboys of certain brands because they hang out together at meaningless boat shows. Do your homework before you buy people !


----------



## jmrodandgun

I just wish builders were honest about their hulls. Max power for example. Why on earth would a builder state a max power that wasn't true? Max power should be based on outbords at the time the hull was built, not a decade old motor that is the lightest 2 stroke ever made. Is that that goddamn hard to put max hp is "xx hp or xx pounds," which ever comes first.


----------



## Vertigo

I look at a boat as a tool to be used to catch fish. Once you get beyond cosmetics, which has nothing to do with catching fish, it becomes a matter of dollars vs fish caught. I'd like to see a list of boats ordered in terms of "bang for the buck". I'm guessing that in the shallow water/small skiff arena, number one on the list would probably be a used 14' jon with a 25 hp tiller 2-stroke. Will a $50 k rig catch 20 times more fish than a $2.5 k rig?


----------



## redchaser

Vertigo said:


> I look at a boat as a tool to be used to catch fish. Once you get beyond cosmetics, which has nothing to do with catching fish, it becomes a matter of dollars vs fish caught. I'd like to see a list of boats ordered in terms of "bang for the buck". I'm guessing that in the shallow water/small skiff arena, number one on the list would probably be a used 14' jon with a 25 hp tiller 2-stroke. Will a $50 k rig catch 20 times more fish than a $2.5 k rig?


Not that I think Dollars vs fish caught should be the bar, but if it were, my cheap little Carolina Skiff would be way up there. I have lots of friends with lots more money in their boats than I do, but few of them have landed more redfish , either in total or on a fish per effort basis. That however doesn't have much to do with the boat. There are a lot of things that can be perceived as value in a boat, comfort (which my boat severely lacks and is becoming more important as I grow older), ease of use, fit and finish, resale, measurable performance, reliability... all of which has been pretty well covered here.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

Vertigo said:


> I look at a boat as a tool to be used to catch fish. Once you get beyond cosmetics, which has nothing to do with catching fish, it becomes a matter of dollars vs fish caught. I'd like to see a list of boats ordered in terms of "bang for the buck". I'm guessing that in the shallow water/small skiff arena, number one on the list would probably be a used 14' jon with a 25 hp tiller 2-stroke. Will a $50 k rig catch 20 times more fish than a $2.5 k rig?


Like they say, "it ain't the arrow, it's the Indian."

I had a 16' semi-v jon boat with a 25hp tiller and then a Gheenoe. Both were backwater machines and I caught a bunch of fish out of them but they both had major limitations. Going to an 18' Panga that I pick up this weekend.


----------



## jmrodandgun

Vertigo said:


> I look at a boat as a tool to be used to catch fish. Once you get beyond cosmetics, which has nothing to do with catching fish, it becomes a matter of dollars vs fish caught. I'd like to see a list of boats ordered in terms of "bang for the buck". I'm guessing that in the shallow water/small skiff arena, number one on the list would probably be a used 14' jon with a 25 hp tiller 2-stroke. Will a $50 k rig catch 20 times more fish than a $2.5 k rig?


Ease of use can be important. As a guy with open bulk heads and no dry storage I would love to have a place to put stuff, but that cost money. Power tilt and trim makes life easy, but it's not free. Nice trailers are leaps and bounds better than a cheap tragic tilt. 

Craftsmanship is huge as well. People like stuff where passion is a big driving factor behind the product. Hells bay hires good help, probably takes good care of their employees, and those employees probably wouldn't let a boat go out the door with so much as an ill fitting hatch. Passion adds value. There is a guy who makes $10,000 kitchen knives and he has more orders than he will ever be able to fill.

Passion is contagious. People like things that other people are passionate about. That adds value because that guy cares about his product and his reputation. 

I will say that I fully believe the Hells Bay bubble will burst. I think the prices people are willing to pay for 15 year old boats is asinine.


----------



## Guest

Chittum builds their hull out of epoxy and Carbon / Kevlar. These materials are only are only good in tension. 50% of the boat is in compression so 50% of the boat is poorly designed from materials that cost 6x as much.

Hells Bay puts the Kevlar on the wrong side of the core. On the outer skin you need good old fashioned glass because the outer skin is in compression. Resin provides the compressive strength, not the textile. Cheapo matte with a layer or two of biaxial. Its like putting golden rebar on the topside of a concrete bridge. The inner skin is in tension so you can put 10oz kevlar here and save a whopping 15lbs or so or you can just put down 24 ounces of biaxial for that one time when your kid drops a mushroom anchor on the floor . There I said it. Criticizing HB is like cranking up a weedwacker around a jack russell terrier. We all know exactly what is going to happen.

Buy a book, read it, build your own. Its kind of like having a kid. You can go to china and get one that is probably really good at math and will be super successful or you can have your own. She may eat her buggers and not get accepted to Yale, but she is yours.


----------



## sjrobin

Vertigo said:


> I look at a boat as a tool to be used to catch fish. Once you get beyond cosmetics, which has nothing to do with catching fish, it becomes a matter of dollars vs fish caught. I'd like to see a list of boats ordered in terms of "bang for the buck". I'm guessing that in the shallow water/small skiff arena, number one on the list would probably be a used 14' jon with a 25 hp tiller 2-stroke. Will a $50 k rig catch 20 times more fish than a $2.5 k rig?


Yes. Just a better tool in the tool box of a good shallow water fishing person.


----------



## permitchaser

I also think a boat is a platform to fish off. So you can catch fish off a paddle board. But we all want bells and whistles 

My previous boat was a bass boat that I took flats fishing. I ran skinny but poked like a truck. But we caught fish just the same. It was not meant to go it salt water so I got one that was


----------



## Net 30

CWright said:


> Chittum builds their hull out of epoxy and Carbon / Kevlar. These materials are only are only good in tension. 50% of the boat is in compression so 50% of the boat is poorly designed from materials that cost 6x as much.
> 
> Hells Bay puts the Kevlar on the wrong side of the core. Criticizing HB is like cranking up a weedwacker around a jack russell terrier.


That's funny…I wonder if Hal Chittum, Chris Morejohn, Tom Gordon and Chris Peterson all know they've building their poorly designed boats all these years the wrong way?

BTW - I have 2 Jack Russells and one is pictured on my avatar…………….


----------



## Vertigo

I would be embarrassed to list all the boats I've owned in my lifetime, but suffice it to say that they've ranged from 34' to 12'. The thing is, when I think back on it, the boats that gave me the most enjoyment were the smallest and simplest. Big, complicated and pretty all mean expensive, lots of upkeep, and lots of worry. Don't get me wrong. If you want to spend $50 k on a skiff and it will make you happy, go for it. But, once the new wears off and the bills keep coming in you might be wishing you'd spent a little less, worried a little less, and fished a little more.


----------



## root_wad

Last I checked there's not much wrong with liking nice toys. If you're poling skiffs for the enjoyment and satisfaction it brings do it in the manner that pleases you. It is all a matter of priorities, like pulling a newer HB with a 21 year old F-150.


----------



## Guest

Net 30 said:


> That's funny…I wonder if Hal Chittum, Chris Morejohn, Tom Gordon and Chris Peterson all know they've building their poorly designed boats all these years the wrong way?
> 
> BTW - I have 2 Jack Russells and one is pictured on my avatar…………….



They build great boats. I would argue that they are the best. They are better than I will ever will ever be. Its their life's work after all. Like the ESPN analyst though I just wanted to point out how the best could do it better.


----------



## Guest

CWright seems to have taken us all to school with his analysis of the glassing procedures. Certainly makes one wonder?


----------



## Fish_specialist

I'll say this-

I believe a skiff should 100% live up to what the manufacturer says it is, and what it will do-I had a skiff that did not live up to the manufacturers specs. With 2 adults, 8 gal of fuel, 2 Plano trays of tackle, and 2 rods it was very nearly DOUBLE it's advertised draft....
This next time I'm not messing around. It will be one of the big 3- HBBW, ECC, or Maverick. The customer service reputation of HB and ECC are very good.
I recently did a wet test in a HB Marquesa and was thouroughly impressed. It was EXACTLY what HB says it is. It was downright nasty that day and the skiff performed flawlessly. It's finish was impeccable. It poles on par with my last skiff which was MUCH smaller....


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Ok some more people should actually rank like the
OP asked. I mean the hells bay guys are clearly passionate about their boats but come on, that's not what the topic is.


----------



## Fish_specialist

mtoddsolomon said:


> Ok some more people should actually rank like the
> OP asked. I mean the hells bay guys are clearly passionate about their boats but come on, that's not what the topic is.


Ok-

Top tier-
Chittum
HBBW
ECC
MAVERICK
BEAVERTAIL

small manufactures-

Skull island
Dragonfly
Spear boatworks
Bohemian
Fly boatworks
Pelican
Ankona
Bossman



Production skiffs-
Yellowfin
Hewes
Action craft
Sterling
Mitzi
IPB
Spyder


----------



## Vertigo

Where and how exotic materials are used can make a big difference in strength and weight, or it can do little except generate talking points for advertising. In a typical skiff, there are very few applications for carbon fiber and/or Kevlar that are truly justified. What does make the biggest difference is the techniques used to assemble the materials used. Vacuum infusion/bagging, choosing the right weights and weaves of fabric for the right places, the location of stiffeners, the shape of structure, and the proper use of core material all can make a much bigger difference in weight, strength and stiffness than the simple use of exotic and expensive fabrics. If wood lent itself to rapid construction by unskilled labor, it would still be the best material for light, stiff, strong and durable skiffs.


----------



## DuckNut

Harry Spear (Spear boatworks) must be added to the list.


----------



## Fish_specialist

DuckNut said:


> Harry Spear (Spear boatworks) must be added to the list.


Thanks for the reminder- I added spear boats to my list


----------



## Gramps

Yeah....


----------



## Guest

mike_parker said:


> CWright seems to have taken us all to school with his analysis of the glassing procedures. Certainly makes one wonder?


If I were you, I would assume that I was just another crazed fanatic. These builders have had their hands on the materials for 20+ years. I have only had my eyes on the analysis for a year or so. I believe the only thing anyone could ever do to make a microskiff more perfect than a tiller steer whipray would be to make it cheaper and stronger without sacrificing quality or adding weight. I am sure the layups have changed some since Morejohn published them in his blog, but if they haven't then I think they could be improved.


----------



## Megalops

Fish_specialist said:


> I'll say this-
> 
> I believe a skiff should 100% live up to what the manufacturer says it is, and what it will do-
> My last skiff did not live up to the manufacturers specs. With 2 adults, 8 gal of fuel, 2 Plano trays of tackle, and 2 rods it was very nearly DOUBLE it's advertised draft....
> This next time I'm not messing around. It will be one of the big 3- HBBW, ECC, or Maverick. The customer service reputation of HB and ECC are very good.
> I recently did a wet test in a HB Marquesa and was thouroughly impressed. It was EXACTLY what HB says it is. It was downright nasty that day and the skiff performed flawlessly. It's finish was impeccable. It poles on par with my last skiff which was MUCH smaller....


I'll ask but probably regret this: what was your last skiff??


----------



## pt448

Megalops said:


> I'll ask but probably regret this: what was your last skiff??


Check the for sale section a couple pages back. I was kinda surprised. It's a skiff that gets a lot of love around here.


----------



## Megalops

pt448 said:


> Check the for sale section a couple pages back. I was kinda surprised. It's a skiff that gets a lot of love around here.


Wow. I'm very surprised also.


----------



## sjrobin

root_wad said:


> Last I checked there's not much wrong with liking nice toys. If you're poling skiffs for the enjoyment and satisfaction it brings do it in the manner that pleases you. It is all a matter of priorities, like pulling a newer HB with a 21 year old F-150.


Or a 1997 C-3500. Spend the $ on the skiff.


----------



## MariettaMike

Gramps said:


> Yeah....


yeah yeah


----------



## DuckNut

Come on guys -
These are peoples opinions and everyone sees things a little differently. Some live a simple life and some like things with bigger price tags. Does not make any of them wrong for either party. There is plenty of room at all price points for skiffs, as you can see. If there is a need for a particular product someone risk taking entrepreneur will make an attempt to fill it. If there was only one right answer, there would only be one skiff and only available in one color.

There are a few people currently on here that say it like it is and voice their opinion whether people accept the notion or not, and other who have bellowed their sentiments and have been subsequently banished. 

The only thing wrong with an opinion and a voice to be heard is that you guys are no longer sporting your Obama for President stickers on your Prius'.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

That's why these forums are all about. The more discussion, or beating a dead horse, that you have the more you learn. Yes you here the same thing over and over but you also see a lot of stuff that will lead to more research and ultimately finding the best boat for you.


----------



## Gramps

Well put DN. All my dead horse point was, no one can easily define best or rank the companies. Way too many variables. Discussion and debate is healthy, no doubt about it.


----------



## TampaFlyGirl

nsbsurfer15 said:


> This couldn't be more wrong. Disagree if you want but it shows your inexperience to say that BT is on par with HB, Maverick, or East Cape. I owned a Beavertail and it was hands down the WORST fit and finish for a skiff of it's price. Selling that skiff was one of the best days of my life. Before you write your response just know that I know you have had interactions with people that own BTs with major problems. I can go into detail again about how god awful my Beaverfail was but you can search yourself and find it. Yes, Beavertails are cheaper then other manufacturers but way overpriced for the product delivered. You get what you pay for. I know at least 5 people that have had to take their skiffs back to BT multiple times for repairs on defects (cracking gel, air voids in the gel, center consoles coming loose, the list goes on). Not to mention the Strike poles like a barge and hull slaps about as bad as a Carolina Skiff. Sure its a dry boat, but that is about all it does well, not a bad hull if you spend a lot of time on the trolling motor or staked out.
> 
> Hate seeing all this sunshine pumping going on by fanboys of certain brands because they hang out together at meaningless boat shows. Do your homework before you buy people !



Excuse me....I am not inexperienced and you do not need to personally attack me because you disagree with my opinion, Brad. I almost considered not responding to you because you have one of the worst attitudes about this particular topic, and I am certainly not trying to fight on a fishing forum. There are multiple sides to every story and I have heard confounding things from both you, the manufacturer, and those that know you/have spoken with you prior to and after you sold your Strike. I don't need to search anything, I know exactly how you feel about Beavertail, you've successfully posted it on every applicable thread.

I have one goal in this industry and that is to not burn bridges with any companies. I do my best to maintain that. All four skiff companies in this debate are built by hand....essentially, that means human error is a possibility. ALL FOUR of the skiff companies mentioned have had major/minor issues...not just Beavertail. As far as I know, every single company mentioned has done their best to make amends and right the issues that have arisen over the years. They learn from it, take preventable measures, and the next round of skiffs are better for it.

Please do not act as though you know me well enough to know about my interactions with other BT owners...you don't. As a matter of fact, you don't know me at all. I cannot say that I know of anyone that has had "major" problems, but I am aware of a handful of issues, primarily gel coat, that were addressed properly and have been or will be fixed. I also know that BT has made some changes within their build process to resolve these issues...the same type of cycle that other older skiff companies have gone through.

A hull slapping barge? I find this statement interesting...I pole my Strike around all day with zero problems, fishing Tampa reds with consistent success...and I'm probably 1/3 or 1/2 as strong as most of you men saying that the skiff is heavy and poles terribly. I've poled a lot of skiffs around in a variety of conditions, and I think the Strike poles fine. The performance is great, it rides impressively in snot conditions, and it's considerably drier than some skiffs sold by the aforementioned brands. When it comes to fit and finish, I can't speak for everyone, but I'm pretty sure we all know that HB is the industry leader. The Strike doesn't have a $50K+ price tag like the new HB's do, so of course it's not going to be the same as a HB. If you re-read what I said, I was referring to performance when comparing HB and Maverick...and that the fit and finish is on par with tier 1 skiff manufacturers, meaning that Beavertail didn't belong in the tier 2 category. 

I certainly hope that you're not referring to me as a sunshine pumping fanboy, but I can only assume that you are, since you are directly quoting me in your post...if that's the case, you sir, are just as guilty of blasting your HB sunshine all over this forum, regardless of your attendance at boat shows. For the record, I love seeing people supporting the skiffs and the companies they chose to trust their money with. What I hate is when people take it too far, become elitists/snobs, and subsequently bash other companies and people in the industry.


----------



## jmrodandgun

pt448 said:


> Check the for sale section a couple pages back. I was kinda surprised. It's a skiff that gets a lot of love around here.


Don't be, I have all kinds of crazy problems with mine.


----------



## bflyfish

I really believe that Dolphin needs to be in the top group. All of their skiffs have proven to be terrific performers. The quality of the manufacturing is top notch and their customer service is terrific. Karl has done a wonderful job with an old and respected skiff. The Dolphin Renegade is still one of the best.


----------



## js555

Vertigo said:


> I look at a boat as a tool to be used to catch fish. Once you get beyond cosmetics, which has nothing to do with catching fish, it becomes a matter of dollars vs fish caught. I'd like to see a list of boats ordered in terms of "bang for the buck". I'm guessing that in the shallow water/small skiff arena, number one on the list would probably be a used 14' jon with a 25 hp tiller 2-stroke. Will a $50 k rig catch 20 times more fish than a $2.5 k rig?


Best answer of the forum as far as the subject.
I truly agree... with your point Vertigo, " will a 50k rig catch 20 more times the fish than a 2.5 rig ? " and the answers are limitless...
Can you cast a fly ? Are you in the right water ? The right tide for the spot ? Can you tie a knot ? and on and on... 
But the vessel under your feet is neither here or there... and in the end... fish could care less.
If you would have asked my father about Rolex watches he would have said to you that they were the biggest piece of junk ever because he had a bad one, that he ended up telling Rolex to just keep... So I guess it is all about preference.
I am looking at Ankona and the BT Micro... both are very nice and would certainly fit my purposes... I guess one can get lost in the land of opinions and personal likes.
But in reality it is what works for you... or make what you have, work for you.
Either way, it works ! ( if you want it to )
Glad I read all the posts and I truly appreciate everything/anything I can learn.
Cheers to all

JS555


----------



## nsbsurfer15

iamav123 said:


> Excuse me....I am not inexperienced and you do not need to personally attack me because you disagree with my opinion, Brad. I almost considered not responding to you because you have one of the worst attitudes about this particular topic, and I am certainly not trying to fight on a fishing forum. There are multiple sides to every story and I have heard confounding things from both you, the manufacturer, and those that know you/have spoken with you prior to and after you sold your Strike. I don't need to search anything, I know exactly how you feel about Beavertail, you've successfully posted it on every applicable thread.
> 
> I have one goal in this industry and that is to not burn bridges with any companies. I do my best to maintain that. All four skiff companies in this debate are built by hand....essentially, that means human error is a possibility. ALL FOUR of the skiff companies mentioned have had major/minor issues...not just Beavertail. As far as I know, every single company mentioned has done their best to make amends and right the issues that have arisen over the years. They learn from it, take preventable measures, and the next round of skiffs are better for it.
> 
> Please do not act as though you know me well enough to know about my interactions with other BT owners...you don't. As a matter of fact, you don't know me at all. I cannot say that I know of anyone that has had "major" problems, but I am aware of a handful of issues, primarily gel coat, that were addressed properly and have been or will be fixed. I also know that BT has made some changes within their build process to resolve these issues...the same type of cycle that other older skiff companies have gone through.
> 
> A hull slapping barge? I find this statement interesting...I pole my Strike around all day with zero problems, fishing Tampa reds with consistent success...and I'm probably 1/3 or 1/2 as strong as most of you men saying that the skiff is heavy and poles terribly. I've poled a lot of skiffs around in a variety of conditions, and I think the Strike poles fine. The performance is great, it rides impressively in snot conditions, and it's considerably drier than some skiffs sold by the aforementioned brands. When it comes to fit and finish, I can't speak for everyone, but I'm pretty sure we all know that HB is the industry leader. The Strike doesn't have a $50K+ price tag like the new HB's do, so of course it's not going to be the same as a HB. If you re-read what I said, I was referring to performance when comparing HB and Maverick...and that the fit and finish is on par with tier 1 skiff manufacturers, meaning that Beavertail didn't belong in the tier 2 category.
> 
> I certainly hope that you're not referring to me as a sunshine pumping fanboy, but I can only assume that you are, since you are directly quoting me in your post...if that's the case, you sir, are just as guilty of blasting your HB sunshine all over this forum, regardless of your attendance at boat shows. For the record, I love seeing people supporting the skiffs and the companies they chose to trust their money with. What I hate is when people take it too far, become elitists/snobs, and subsequently bash other companies and people in the industry.


Sorry if I have a bad attitude about this particular topic but I don't take too kindly when I pay 35,000 cash for an agreed upon product and get delivered a steaming pile of junk. It was so far off of a "top tier" product it wasn't even funny and there really isn't much to debate. It is funny to me that the owners of these skiffs will message me privately about all the problems they have run into with them but they won't state their opinion publicly. I bought that boat over a year ago and from some of the recent ones I've seen and owners I've talked to, not much has changed.

I am really glad you like your skiff as there is one for everybody. Just stating my opinion and experience that it is in not in the same ballpark as other manufacturers.

I would really LOVE to hear the confounding other side of my story. That could be the funniest thing I have heard all year. Did you want me to write "this boat is a piece of crap" in the for sale description ?


----------



## DuckNut

whenI pay 35,000 cash for an agreed upon product and get delivered a steaming pile of junk.

Did you really pay for it BEFORE you even saw it?

Sorry to hear of your problems. Your opinions are your own and some may find them offensive and others helpful. 

Just remember, do not state those types of opinions about a certain well known fabricator who makes things out of carbon, or you might get banned like others have...


----------



## js555

Wow... I can not believe some of the opinions in here are making people act like immature high school donkeys.
We are talking boats ! Nobody puts out a crap boat on purpose... one might not like it but to go as far as all this ?
Someone is not taking their meds maybe ? 
Blown away...


----------



## AfterHours2

If only Bayliner made a flats boat


----------



## anytide

AfterHours2 said:


> If only Bayliner made a flats boat


with a Force engine on it....


----------



## pt448

anytide said:


> with a Force engine on it....


Lmao. Nice.


----------



## AfterHours2

anytide said:


> with a Force engine on it....


"It's really a Mercury" says everyone on CL!


----------



## mtoddsolomon

nsbsurfer15 said:


> Sorry if I have a bad attitude about this particular topic but I don't take too kindly when I pay 35,000 cash for an agreed upon product and get delivered a steaming pile of junk. It was so far off of a "top tier" product it wasn't even funny and there really isn't much to debate. It is funny to me that the owners of these skiffs will message me privately about all the problems they have run into with them but they won't state their opinion publicly. I bought that boat over a year ago and from some of the recent ones I've seen and owners I've talked to, not much has changed.
> 
> I am really glad you like your skiff as there is one for everybody. Just stating my opinion and experience that it is in not in the same ballpark as other manufacturers.
> 
> I would really LOVE to hear the confounding other side of my story. That could be the funniest thing I have heard all year. Did you want me to write "this boat is a piece of crap" in the for sale description ?


So I don't really have a dog in this fight but I have personally spent a lot of time around boats of all different manufacturers. Beavertail seems to be among the best quality especially for the price. They seem to bend over backwards to make sure their customers are happy. Did you ever bring your issues up to Beavertail? I mean if you spend 35k on anything and you're not happy, why not hold the builder to what you were promised. Is it a hells bay? No but they're not trying to be.


----------



## Blatattack

mtoddsolomon said:


> So I don't really have a dog in this fight but I have personally spent a lot of time around boats of all different manufacturers. Beavertail seems to be among the best quality especially for the price. They seem to bend over backwards to make sure their customers are happy. Did you ever bring your issues up to Beavertail? I mean if you spend 35k on anything and you're not happy, why not hold the builder to what you were promised. Is it a hells bay? No but they're not trying to be.


Yes.


----------



## JI Snook

As an owner of many flats boats, all different brands; after each purchase I say it's my last. My current boat is a Hells Bay Marquesa. A lot of though and the learning curve of purchasing the other flats boats went into my decision. As the process went on I was interested in 2 boats, and went as far as to place a deposit with another manufacturer, but ended up walking away from the deposit. Went over to Hells Bay and spent some quality time with Matt Norman and committed shortly thereafter to build the Marquesa. Hells Bay, under Chris and Wendy Peterson, has risen to the top of the market for technical poling skiffs. Market value after the purchase is important and my research on Hell Bay's resale value was superior than any other skiff on the market. When a Hells Bay skiff shows up on a forum for sale it doesn't last very long and sells at or very close to the asking price. I also like the fact that I'm not dealing with a dealer, instead dealing directly with the manufacturer. There is a lot to say for buying direct instead of having to go through a middle man for service after the sale. I will be buying another flats boat soon in addition to the one I have and that boat will be another Hells Bay.


----------



## Two Hooks

Going through such great lengths to make sure everyone knows how much you hated you own experience. Sorry to hear that, and see it and see it and see it and see it. I have owned a Beavertail Strike since May and have been happy with it. I have also spent a lot of time on Hells Bays, Mavericks, Rangers, East Capes and Spear Boatworks skiffs. All great skiffs that have different things that make them good in their own way. Pay for what you want and what fits your style. Every company has made a lemon or two. What is a desired thing for you on a boat my not be for someone else.


----------



## js555

mtoddsolomon said:


> So I don't really have a dog in this fight but I have personally spent a lot of time around boats of all different manufacturers. Beavertail seems to be among the best quality especially for the price. They seem to bend over backwards to make sure their customers are happy. Did you ever bring your issues up to Beavertail? I mean if you spend 35k on anything and you're not happy, why not hold the builder to what you were promised. Is it a hells bay? No but they're not trying to be.



So true, ( mtdoddsolomon ) if the experience was so awful why did he not say anything ? After all it is 35k on the line...
I am still baffled by some of the post and the negativity that is being spread, nobody makes a shitty boat on purpose.
So sick of hearing people tearing apart companies... 
Come on guys, it's a boat !!!
Put it in the water, start it, find your spot, cast fish and shut the @&%# up ! 
Stop crying !!! Simply because you are not stuck in traffic going to work... and you can afford a toy like that !!!!!


----------



## mtoddsolomon

I agree. I'm doing a year boatless right now. I'd take a canoe in a cow pond at this point and one guy wants to complain to us about the boat he paid for instead of bringing his complaints to the manufacturer and getting it fixed.


----------



## Drew__Harris

Fish_specialist said:


> I'll say this-
> 
> I believe a skiff should 100% live up to what the manufacturer says it is, and what it will do-I had a skiff that did not live up to the manufacturers specs. With 2 adults, 8 gal of fuel, 2 Plano trays of tackle, and 2 rods it was very nearly DOUBLE it's advertised draft....
> This next time I'm not messing around. It will be one of the big 3- HBBW, ECC, or Maverick. The customer service reputation of HB and ECC are very good.
> I recently did a wet test in a HB Marquesa and was thouroughly impressed. It was EXACTLY what HB says it is. It was downright nasty that day and the skiff performed flawlessly. It's finish was impeccable. It poles on par with my last skiff which was MUCH smaller....


Are you talking about the boat you just sold?


----------



## nsbsurfer15

js555 said:


> So true, ( mtdoddsolomon ) if the experience was so awful why did he not say anything ? After all it is 35k on the line...
> I am still baffled by some of the post and the negativity that is being spread, nobody makes a shitty boat on purpose.
> So sick of hearing people tearing apart companies...
> Come on guys, it's a boat !!!
> Put it in the water, start it, find your spot, cast fish and shut the @&%# up !
> Stop crying !!! Simply because you are not stuck in traffic going to work... and you can afford a toy like that !!!!!


I did bring it up. They had no idea what I was talking about and didn't understand the importance of a baffled fuel tank. I was done after that, didn't bother wasting my breath on the myriad of other issues. Cut my losses and moved on, I am thankful everyday that I only lost a few Gs on that skiff.


----------



## DangerD

js555 said:


> Best answer of the forum as far as the subject.
> I truly agree... with your point Vertigo, " will a 50k rig catch 20 more times the fish than a 2.5 rig ? " and the answers are limitless...
> Can you cast a fly ? Are you in the right water ? The right tide for the spot ? Can you tie a knot ? and on and on...
> But the vessel under your feet is neither here or there... and in the end... fish could care less.
> If you would have asked my father about Rolex watches he would have said to you that they were the biggest piece of junk ever because he had a bad one, that he ended up telling Rolex to just keep... So I guess it is all about preference.
> I am looking at Ankona and the BT Micro... both are very nice and would certainly fit my purposes... I guess one can get lost in the land of opinions and personal likes.
> But in reality it is what works for you... or make what you have, work for you.
> Either way, it works ! ( if you want it to )
> Glad I read all the posts and I truly appreciate everything/anything I can learn.
> Cheers to all
> 
> JS555


I actually don't agree that this is the best answer as far as the subject which is "Ranking skiff manufacturers". If the thread was "Best skiff to catch fish on", then maybe. If I were to go to a car forum and ask what are the best car brands, it would be highly likely that I would get answers showing luxury brands like Mercedes, Lexus etc over Kia, Nissan etc. Yes, a Lexus may cost 5 times more than a Nissan for example, and they both drive you from one place to the next, but there is definitely a difference in quality. And by quality I don't just mean the car itself, or the ride, or features; but also how the manufacturer's stands by their product.
I do agree with you that everyone needs to choose a boat according to their budget and needs, but this has nothing to do with the boat quality. For example, I just ordered a boat. Ideally I would have LOVED to get a HB, but my budget just didn't allow it, so I ended up ordering another boat which fit my fishing purposes the best within my budget. No, my skiff is not going to be the highest quality out there, but I knew that before purchasing it. What I do know is that I will be super happy with it, especially for what I paid for it - and I'll {hopefully} catch a lot of fish on it.

Lets be honest, if we were being given a boat for free (one that fits our fishing style of course), and HB was one of the manufacturers on the list, I'm sure 8 of 10 people would go with the HB. During my shopping process I looked, in person, at many of the skiffs out there; and many times I could see differences in finish.
I am glad that these forums are around. I love the fact that people could voice their opinions and experiences. I have no problem with disgruntled customers telling their stories or satisfied owners sharing their experiences and I'm glad people are always posting responses on both sides of the issues. This just means more information for all of us. These forums have been invaluable to me during my skiff making decisions.


----------



## Vertigo

Everybody has their own criterion by which a skiff is judged. At my stage in life, being able to do the most with the least is a very attractive concept. OTOH, when I was younger, having the biggest, baddest, fastest, most outrageous, highest quality toy was very important. It's obviously a testosterone thing.

If someone were to offer me a free skiff today, I'd take the most expensive HB I could get, then sell it and buy a used 1548 G3 without a floor kit, hang an older, tiller, 2-stroke Yamaha 25 hp motor on it, run shallow and fast, and catch lots of fish without worrying about dents, scrapes, theft and expensive insurance and fees. Then I'd take the $50 k left over from the sale of the HB and spend it all on booze and hookers.


----------



## DangerD

Vertigo said:


> Everybody has their own criterion by which a skiff is judged. At my stage in life, being able to do the most with the least is a very attractive concept. OTOH, when I was younger, having the biggest, baddest, fastest, most outrageous, highest quality toy was very important. It's obviously a testosterone thing.
> 
> If someone were to offer me a free skiff today, I'd take the most expensive HB I could get, then sell it and buy a used 1548 G3 without a floor kit, hang an older, tiller, 2-stroke Yamaha 25 hp motor on it, run shallow and fast, and catch lots of fish without worrying about dents, scrapes, theft and expensive insurance and fees. Then I'd take the $50 k left over from the sale of the HB and spend it all on booze and hookers.


Agree with your logic 100% (especially the booze) but again we are talking about skiff manufacturer's rankings not each of our personal preferences in terms of features or fishing style. Like i said in my post, it was assuming the boats are similar and all fit our fishing style.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

nsbsurfer15 said:


> I did bring it up. They had no idea what I was talking about and didn't understand the importance of a baffled fuel tank. I was done after that, didn't bother wasting my breath on the myriad of other issues. Cut my losses and moved on, I am thankful everyday that I only lost a few Gs on that skiff.


No disrespect intended but I think that a company producing many skiffs for guides and weekend warriors alike know more about making these skiffs than all of us backseat drivers. I have personally spoken to Liz and I know that if I ever get to buy a boat from beavertail or any other custom boat builder and it doesn't meet my satisfaction I'll haul it back to them explain exactly what is wrong and what I'd like and give them the opportunity to make it right. Bashing them doesn't do anyone any good, more than anything it makes a salty posters comments hold less water.


----------



## js555

Vertigo said:


> Everybody has their own criterion by which a skiff is judged. At my stage in life, being able to do the most with the least is a very attractive concept. OTOH, when I was younger, having the biggest, baddest, fastest, most outrageous, highest quality toy was very important. It's obviously a testosterone thing.
> 
> If someone were to offer me a free skiff today, I'd take the most expensive HB I could get, then sell it and buy a used 1548 G3 without a floor kit, hang an older, tiller, 2-stroke Yamaha 25 hp motor on it, run shallow and fast, and catch lots of fish without worrying about dents, scrapes, theft and expensive insurance and fees. Then I'd take the $50 k left over from the sale of the HB and spend it all on booze and hookers.


When I was growing up my dear friend Bob would see a Porsche or a Lambo... And always say " Damn I wish I had that car !!! " and then he say " So I could F*&#[email protected]@# sell it ! " 
Agreed, no boat more expensive or less expensive would get more fish, a little bit of a better ride, but honestly if a HB fanatic would cast from a " worse " boat, would he care as he is looking at a tailing red ? The answer is HELL NO !!!!! And if he did he would be a total KOOK ! He would be one of those HB guys at the dock that won't talk to you when you say hi or how did you do ?... It is too bad that there is a certain snobbery.

60 Grand for a boat ? NAH !


----------



## DangerD

js555 said:


> When I was growing up my dear friend Bob would see a Porsche or a Lambo... And always say " Damn I wish I had that car !!! " and then he say " So I could F*&#[email protected]@# sell it ! "
> Agreed, no boat more expensive or less expensive would get more fish, a little bit of a better ride, but honestly if a HB fanatic would cast from a " worse " boat, would he care as he is looking at a tailing red ? The answer is HELL NO !!!!! And if he did he would be a total KOOK ! He would be one of those HB guys at the dock that won't talk to you when you say hi or how did you do ?... It is too bad that there is a certain snobbery.
> 
> 60 Grand for a boat ? NAH !


Yes, but relevant to the thread subject, the question is this: is it a better boat. And no matter which way you look at it, it is. No, it wouldn't help you catch more fish. I play hockey and see guys buy the most expensive equipment they could find, and they still play like crap. But there is no denying that the equipment they bought is better than what most of us have. I wouldn't spend 60K for a boat either. But affordability is all relative. If I had tons of money I would always buy the best - not to say the best is always the most expensive. If I were shopping for a boat and went on a forum asking which is a better brand: x or y, and people only said it doesn't matter - what matters only is how good of a fisherman you are, well.. that would be useless in my boat buying research. Some answers are just totally irrelevant to the question. I only know two people with hb, and they are both not snobs.. so I really can't pass judgement on all the rest of the hb guys out there.


----------



## Creek Runner

I own a Hells Bay and I'm not a snob, just saying! 

Tight Lines 
Creek


----------



## DuckNut

Creek Runner said:


> I own a Hells Bay and I'm not a snob, just saying!


Narcissistic d!ck

There, I said it be someone else.


----------



## js555

DangerD said:


> Yes, but relevant to the thread subject, the question is this: is it a better boat. And no matter which way you look at it, it is. No, it wouldn't help you catch more fish. I play hockey and see guys buy the most expensive equipment they could find, and they still play like crap. But there is no denying that the equipment they bought is better than what most of us have. I wouldn't spend 60K for a boat either. But affordability is all relative. If I had tons of money I would always buy the best - not to say the best is always the most expensive. If I were shopping for a boat and went on a forum asking which is a better brand: x or y, and people only said it doesn't matter - what matters only is how good of a fisherman you are, well.. that would be useless in my boat buying research. Some answers are just totally irrelevant to the question. I only know two people with hb, and they are both not snobs.. so I really can't pass judgement on all the rest of the hb guys out there.



You are absolutely right !!! And I am sorry I came across as I was passing judgement on anyone for a certain brand.... Ok do I feel foolish now.
I was wrong on that and I did not mean for it to come out that way.
Creek runner my apologies !
I guess I had a few not so nice people.... anyway 
Tight lines and be safe


----------



## devrep

js555 said:


> You are absolutely right !!! And I am sorry I came across as I was passing judgement on anyone for a certain brand.... Ok do I feel foolish now.
> I was wrong on that and I did not mean for it to come out that way.
> Creek runner my apologies !
> I guess I had a few not so nice people.... anyway
> Tight lines and be safe


wow, 5 pages of this.


----------



## Creek Runner

DuckNut said:


> Narcissistic d!ck
> 
> There, I said it be someone else.


You just mad cause I know more than you, lmao! J/K


----------



## DuckNut

Creek Runner said:


> You just mad cause I know more than you, lmao! J/K


But I did sleep in a Holiday Inn last night...hmmmm

Shoulda stayed with Hilton


----------

